# Shot a T380CC



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow I shot a T380cc this weekend and I was very pleasantly surprised... I have found a back up/ankle gun. First shot was at over 50 yards and I hit about 3 inches left of center.... WOW... I proceeded to move the target in to about 20 yards and had a good 3 inch spread... very nice gun.


----------

